

On Music and Code - fogus
http://owocki.com/2009/08/28/on-music-and-code/

======
nuweborder
Not a coder. But being in marketing, and condering myself as a pretty creative
guy. I too notice that my production level increases when listening to music.
I am more creative and innovative when I have something inspiring, fun, or
just purely good playing. Now, if we can just get music to be more productive,
creative, and innovative for a change.

